
Fertility paradox in male beauty quest - clouddrover
https://www.bbc.com/news/health-48396071
======
RenRav
This was noted in primates, some forgo large testicles or actual reproductive
capability in order to have bulky fur that makes them look tougher.

[https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/10.1098/rspb.2018.254...](https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/10.1098/rspb.2018.2542#d3e1426)

